# collector



## Thomacus (Mar 27, 2019)

View attachment 2
View attachment 2
View attachment 2
Is there a collector of chip are boards here I do believe there is value to someone that collected them ,Intell.RCA,NEC,Rockwell,and more here are some pic looking for a fair prices not trying to kill the bank 
are if you know someone can you send theme my way please 






Thank you 

Tom


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 28, 2019)

Pictures, model/serial numbers, etc., would help  

Peace,
James


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 29, 2019)

I'll pass. . .

But, thanks for the pics.

James


----------



## Thomacus (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you I see the $$of someone thing I would feel bad trying to get that price.all my stuff was all free just time so a few bucks and I am good they are happy and will come back for more .I am putting a list together in the next few days cause I need to move some thing clean up around the house now there a lady in my life (can't tell if it a good thing or not for now it good ) lol :roll:


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 29, 2019)

These are mostly EPROMS and DIP's. Not a lot of value for collectors who
primarily look to collect CPU's and FPU's. But they do have value.

For instance, the C8751H's can sell for $4 - $7 to a collector depending
on condition. A D8279-5 might sell for $4 or $5. Way more effort to
sell them one at a time to collectors but I like to do it and that is what
works for me. 8)


----------

